# Slow Internet?..use pigeon!!



## vaithy (Sep 11, 2009)

The results are out!! which one is faster to transmit data??
Internet or Pigeon ??..
Whereas the Technological wizards bet on Internet, thousands of harassed South-African customers of ISP 'Telkom Communications' bet on the pigeon carrier..   _a company in South Africa called Unlimited IT, frustrated by terribly slow Internet speeds, decided to prove their point by sending an actual homing pigeon with a "data card" strapped to its leg from one of their offices to another while at the same time uploading the same amount of data to the same destination via their ISPs data lines._
"
Local news agency SAPA reported the 11-month-old pigeon, Winston, took one hour and eight minutes to fly the 80 km (50 miles) from Unlimited IT's offices near Pietermaritzburg to the coastal city of Durban with a data card was strapped to his leg.
 Including downloading, the transfer took two hours, six minutes and 57 seconds -- the time it took for only four percent of the data to be transferred using a Telkom line."


If the same race to be held in India,who 'll be the winner anyone's  ..?

*s.fsdn.com/sd/articles/09/09/10/0318203-1-thumblg.png*d.yimg.com/bg/p/090909/reuters/btre5881jau00btre5881jau00i52526040.jpg?x=180&y=132&sig=mJDnpeAKSuEBOKfO5roBCQ--

Source:
*ca.news.yahoo.com/s/reuters/090909/odds/odd_us_safrica_pigeon


----------



## azzu (Sep 11, 2009)

Funny And NICE


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Sep 11, 2009)

Now. im planning to get pigeons as im done enough with my ISP...


----------



## vaithy (Sep 11, 2009)

Don't tell your ISP about your pigeon..They'll sharpshooting any pigeon flyover their net work and sent the rest to nearest 'piriyani' shop..be careful


----------



## rishitells (Sep 20, 2009)

Kabutarr..ja ja ja. Data le aa aa aa


----------



## x3060 (Sep 20, 2009)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> Kabutarr..ja ja ja. Data le aa aa aa



  that was one funny song


----------



## pr.itdude (Sep 20, 2009)

really funny.........

in India too......pigeon may win with against some ISPs.....!!!


----------



## rishitells (Sep 20, 2009)

Year 2007 was declared as "Year of Broadband" very proudly, but shame on the Indian govt. that even 256 kbps unlimited connections are not *really* affordable.
I wonder where does all that money goes...


----------



## pr.itdude (Sep 20, 2009)

^^_ sab mil baat ke khate h_....so really tough who get that.........lolzz.....


----------



## Krow (Sep 20, 2009)

^Erm... I get it for 550 bucks a month. I think it is pretty affordable.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah 256 Kbps IS affordable. 
But the thing is 256 Kbps is NOT it. it should be 512 Mbps IMHO.
Give me 1 Mbps UL @ Rs.1000 and I'll be happy.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 21, 2009)

we all only know about ISP speeds in foreign countries.. but don't know about their prices. I will try to contact my relatives and ask them about the tariffs. Then, we can come to a better conclusion.


----------



## Krow (Sep 21, 2009)

^In the US there is no UL net. Its just fast net with high caps, like our Airtel FUP.

@ *LFC_Fan* My net gives me an avg dl spd of 43 via internet and 41 via torrents, so what more could I ask? Linux FTW!


----------



## vaithy (Sep 27, 2009)

It is mainly a political consideration that unlimited plan are shoot down in many countries, byt the media industries, which believe that it promote piracy.. While  the indian ISP are giving night UL plans and full UL plan in reduced speed many countries including USA and Australia has only volume based plans..even when a ISP in Australia promote night UL plan, the media industries raise objections  saying it promote piracy..
isp-plans.aspx


----------



## sanyaldk (Sep 29, 2009)

interesting...


----------



## Krow (Sep 29, 2009)

vaithy said:


> It is mainly a political consideration that unlimited plan are shoot down in many countries, byt the media industries, which believe that it promote piracy.. While  the indian ISP are giving night UL plans and full UL plan in reduced speed many countries including USA and Australia has only volume based plans..even when a ISP in Australia promote night UL plan, the media industries raise objections  saying it promote piracy..
> isp-plans.aspx



Very informative post. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Techn0crat (Sep 29, 2009)

Techalomaniac is right about download limits in US.
But they are very high and more than enough for your monhtly torrents downloads.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 30, 2009)

I have plenty of pigeons but they crap a lot


----------



## Krow (Oct 1, 2009)

The pigeons don't dare come near my house as I have a slingshot.


----------



## sabarishwar (Oct 1, 2009)

funny to here


----------



## vickyadvani (Oct 12, 2009)

interesting ...


----------

